# Win a rifle - help a hero



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

All,

I’m very excited to announce a great opportunity that I’m fortunate to be a part of at work with the Florida Forest Service. We (Blackwater River State Forest) have been selected to host a group of hunters this winter for what is called Operation Outdoor Freedom. This program allows wounded United States military veterans coming back from Iraq and Afghanistan to come to us and hunt on some of the prettiest deer land we have to offer through the Wounded Warrior Project. We received special permission from the legislature to allow these men and women to hunt in closed areas of the forest one weekend a year. 

I think given the sacrifices they have made for us, this is the least we can do to repay them as they begin their long road to recovery. From my understanding, these folks will be fresh out of the hospital and this event is as much about healing and regaining a sense of normalcy as it about having a great hunt. 

We need your help though. 

While the state is allowing us the time and opportunity to do this, there is no funding for it. 

Through the Friends of the Florida State Forest – a registered 501(c)(3) – and thanks to Scott’s Outdoors in Jay, we are raffling off two rifles with all the proceeds from ticket sales going toward this three-day hunt for our veterans. 

We are giving away a Smith & Wesson M&P OR (.223 AR style rifle) as well as a Browning A Bolt II in any standard (non magnum) caliber.

There are only 250 tickets being sold and they are $20 each. If you don’t win the first rifle, you’re still in the drawing for the second rifle. Raffle tickets are available at Scott’s, Mike’s on 29 and Hot Spots Bait & Tackle. You may also contact me directly through PM and we’ll get you a ticket. 

The drawing will be August 31 at Scott’s. You do not need to be present to win.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Sounds like a great cause!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

1 in 250 and 1 in 249 are pretty good odds compared to most raffles. Count me in!


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

im in.. picked up a ticket at mikes yesterday..
rich


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Y'all are awesome.

You can mail checks to
Joe Zwierzchowski 
Florida Forest Service 
11650 Munson Hwy
Milton FL
32570

Please make them payable yo
Friends of the Florida State Forests


----------



## Austin01WS6 (Apr 1, 2011)

I will pick up a couple tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Pigman (Jul 26, 2011)

Where do we sign up for the hunt? Please send me a message. Very excited for the possibility to go on this! I qualify, unless there are physical limitations. Number is 850-501-6443. Thanks, I will head to Mikes tomorrow to buy some tickets. Thanks!
Pigman!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Pigman,
Sorry but the hunters come to us through the Wounded Warrior Project. 

It's not just for ex wounded military but more for the guys and girls coming back right now. From what I've been told, we'll be taking folks almost straight from Walter Reed to the woods. We do not pick our hunters, we provide WWP with a list of how many wheelchair bound hunters we can take, how many that need to walk 0-25 yards, 50-100 etc.

Thankfully, we've built all our spots to be golf cart accessible and have room to house two wheelchair hunters and 4 with any other issues.

I'm very excited for the opportunity we're able to provide our servicemen and women and very honored to be a part of it.

Thank you all for the help. I can't wait to post pics come January.


----------



## Pigman (Jul 26, 2011)

*Greetings Joe!*

It's a great thing you are doing. Trust me. The first time in the woods after laying in bed for a year, is amazing!! I take some guys pighunting in wheelchair accessible blinds, etc. The project is sending me to Maine at the end of August for my first Black Bear hunt! . If your point of contact for the Project initals are A/C, let me know. He is a great guy.


Steve (Pigman)


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Good on ya Joe and the FFS. :thumbsup:


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Picked up mine today. Good meeting you Joe.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Picked up mine today. Good meeting you Joe.



Thank you very much Allan. Great meeting you and thank you for donating two tickets to the vets.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Joe you gonna be over my way anytime soon? I'd like one.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

JoeZ said:


> Thank you very much Allan. Great meeting you and thank you for donating two tickets to the vets.


 
*Just for kicks, I challenge anyone on the forum who can afford it to donate a ticket or two also. I understand times are tough and not everyone can, but if the funds are there.*


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Joe you gonna be over my way anytime soon? I'd like one.



I'm always out your way Chase.

Just say when.

And thanks to some huge help from the PFF, we're doing great on the raffle tickets. Almost sold out.

If you'd like to get one, now's the time. Drawing on the 31st.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Can get 1 in Destin?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I can't wait to get the call I won. I'm due to win something, 48 years an nothing yet!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> Can get 1 in Destin?



Sure can. PM inbound.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Where u located any left?


----------



## rebuilt (Sep 19, 2011)

Went by mikes and picked one up this morning, great cause.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

saintsfann76 said:


> Where u located any left?



There's still a few left. We have tickets at Mike's and Jay's or I can try to get up with in person sometime this week.

Let me know.

Thanks to everyone, this going great and I'll keep everyone posted on the hunt as well when the time comes.


----------



## Pigman (Jul 26, 2011)

Can you take debit over the phone?

Send me a pm if possible


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Pigman said:


> Can you take debit over the phone?
> 
> Send me a pm if possible


I'll check but I don't think it's possible. 

Just the way we're setup at the moment. 

Sorry.


----------



## rebuilt (Sep 19, 2011)

Todays the big day.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

woo hoo.. just got the call .. i won second prize.. wont know what that is until number one decides... 

rich


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats and thanks to everyone who helped out by purchasing a ticket. 

I'll keep y'all updated on the hunt and stuff on a different thread. 

Thanks again.


----------

